# How’s university going guys?



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 5, 2020)

Pretty shit for me tbh. Wish I could drop out and just work a trade tbh


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 5, 2020)

Starting in amonth everything online its so fucking brutal


----------



## sytyl (Oct 5, 2020)

what are you studying bro?


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 5, 2020)

Niggas whom start their first year online due to corona are getting fucked the most.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 5, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Niggas whom start their first year online due to corona are getting fucked the most.


at least they have an excuse

i rotted for 4 years jfl


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 5, 2020)

sytyl said:


> what are you studying bro?


STEM So many lab assignments and these professors make it impossible to cheat so I have to watch all lectures take notes and actually know the material


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 5, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Online school will be the death of me


Shit is suifuel


----------



## Forever8 (Oct 6, 2020)

Got nothing out of college, no pussy, no job, forgot everything I learned...


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 6, 2020)

Forever8 said:


> Got nothing out of college, no pussy, no job, forgot everything I learned...


What’s the plan now?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 6, 2020)

Worst time to be at uni right now holy shit

My condolences to every guy in Uni atm


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 6, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Worst time to be at uni right now holy shit
> 
> My condolences to every guy in Uni atm


Why? JFL I’m in rn and it’s awful but what’s your opinion on it


----------



## JamesHowlett (Oct 6, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Why? JFL I’m in rn and it’s awful but what’s your opinion on it


The best part of uni is going out all the time and socialising.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 6, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> The best part of uni is going out all the time and socialising.


True I don’t even go out but I miss seeing people


----------



## Blitz (Oct 9, 2020)

I had a very good circle but almost everyone left for other unis closer to their home. I'll apply to move too if I'm lucky. The material is good but it's fucking hell if you are limited in the friends department.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Oct 9, 2020)

PapiMew said:


> Online school will be the death of me


I can't focus with online classes either, I find myself spending more time browsing this forum than actually listening to the boring online classes. For things like easy classes that isn't a problem but for my philosophy class, I just know that it's impossible that I pass that class.


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Oct 9, 2020)

I guess bad because im not studying a lot


----------



## Deleted member 8699 (Oct 9, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Pretty shit for me tbh. Wish I could drop out and just work a trade tbh


terrible
full of niggers trannies dykes and fuck all
i think im gonna drop out, 2 smart 4 this shit


----------



## Melo95 (Oct 9, 2020)

Uni is shit now without seeing cute girls and being able to socialize with them. Fuck!


----------



## wasted (Oct 9, 2020)

looktheorist said:


> Niggas whom start their first year online due to corona are getting fucked the most.


why?


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Oct 9, 2020)

I don't go to uni


----------



## efidescontinuado (Oct 11, 2020)

I just started the uni this year, fucking over for me....


----------



## Warlow (Oct 11, 2020)

very fucking boring, the blackpill killed my academic drive, or did it ever even exist?


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 11, 2020)

Warlow said:


> very fucking boring, the blackpill killed my academic drive, or did it ever even exist?


What you going into?


----------



## Warlow (Oct 11, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> What you going into?


doing pre-med rn.


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 11, 2020)

just laugh for people who didnt take a year off when covid started


----------



## maneg1 (Oct 11, 2020)

alligatordude said:


> just laugh for people who didnt take a year off when covid started


Lol it’s not that simple, unis can’t just allow everyone to defer this year otherwise there would be way too many people trying to get in the next year.


----------



## alligatordude (Oct 11, 2020)

maneg1 said:


> Lol it’s not that simple, unis can’t just allow everyone to defer this year otherwise there would be way too many people trying to get in the next year.


brooootal


----------



## DharkDC (Oct 11, 2020)

it's fucked, these jewish overloads require me to do labs, but my flat mates have the entire year online, so they party everyday. Absolutely brutal.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 11, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> it's fucked, these jewish overloads require me to do labs, but my flat mates have the entire year online, so they party everyday. Absolutely brutal.


You do in person labs? Lol mine are online


----------



## DharkDC (Oct 11, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> You do in person labs? Lol mine are online


in person. gender ratio is like 3:1 and i'm not tryna shit where i eat.


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 11, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> in person. gender ratio is like 3:1 and i'm not tryna shit where i eat.


Brutal bro. You doing stem I’m assuming. Shit is such a waste of time tbh


----------



## Subhuman trash (Oct 11, 2020)

just coping with weed and alcohol


----------



## DharkDC (Oct 11, 2020)

Reapwhatyousow said:


> Brutal bro. You doing stem I’m assuming. Shit is such a waste of time tbh


Civil engineering. JFL, i had a design project last week and my flatmates kept me up with their partying


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Oct 11, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> Civil engineering. JFL, i had a design project last week and my flatmates kept me up with their partying


Damn engineering is hard as fuck bro good luck


----------



## BlackpillSalesman (Oct 12, 2020)

Mediocre mathematics student.


----------



## Cali Yuga (Oct 12, 2020)

the only reason i went back this year was for the easier access to foids

then this fucking chink coof meme hit


----------



## KING REIDYZ (Oct 14, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> The best part of uni is going out all the time and socialising.


Tf? 
Being obline mogs hard,


----------

